# Spalted walnut deer grunt



## BillsCustomCalls (Aug 23, 2011)

Just finished this one today


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty call Bill. I like the variations in color.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice Bill.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Great lookin call Bill!


----------

